# Citizen BN0150 Sapphire options and SXK007 Comparison?



## dashunde

I have a Seiko SKX007 (auto) with a nice heavy strapcode Engineer/Chamfered bracelet.. but I'm weary of the automatic, its otherwise simply perfect. 
It lasts only 1.5 days without wearing and I'm sick of resetting it almost every time I put it on, made worse by a catchy/gritty crown threading, it seals.. but confidence is deteriorating. 

I am bewildered as to why.. by now.. there has not been a quartz version of the 007, but anyway...

I'm looking at the quartz Citizen Promaster BN0150 with a similar strapcode bracelet to replace the ornery Seiko.

Your thoughts?

Lastly, is there a sapphire option for the Citizen? 
There's a endless array of aftermarket options for the SKX007, but I see nearly nothing for the Citizen)


----------



## norsairius

Not much in the way of aftermarket mods for the BN0150/151 (nicknamed Prime as its 12 o'clock marker resembles the Optimus Prime logo) except different straps, but if you ask me it's one of the best dive watches for the money in its price range and underrated, even.

I think the Prime is a really solid watch, design is definitely more on the tool watch end of things as opposed to being dressy (though I've worn mine to work anyway). OEM bracelet is one of the best I've ever worn. Solid end links, links are held by pin & collar so it's secure, and the ratcheting clasp is really good (https://bands.hurleyrobertsservice....s-steel-part-59-s06105-with-band-to-case-pins). It's pricey for the OEM bracelet, but aftermarket options for a quality bracelet with fitted/curved end links for Seikos can come out to about the same price. The OEM option is definitely worth it, especially if you can buy it with the watch.

I have the black dial BN0150 (the blue dial BN0151 is pretty nice too) and an SKX007 and I think the Citizen compares very well against the SKX and is even better than the Seiko in some ways (I personally prefer the bezel action on the Citizen, for example). I actually feel that the Citizen feels more solid too.

As for sapphire, it's not offered from the factory on this particular watch, but fellow WUS user brandon\ was able to get an aftermarket domed sapphire on it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...1-09l-some-pics-1501938-157.html#post44474247 - This thread is generally worth flipping through if you're interested in the watch - it's what convinced me to get it! People also discuss some of the issues they've had with the watch too, but overall it looks to me like people's experiences have been positive.

Seiko otherwise does have a solar diver too: https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospex-Automatik-SNE437P1-Wristwatch/dp/B01N5J6Y2M

I personally like the look of the Citizen Prime more though, and seriously, the OEM bracelet on the Prime is REALLY good. I don't know how the Seiko OEM bracelet on their solar diver compares though, but I'd imagine that the Citizen's would be hard to beat.

Lastly, if you want a dressier version of the BN0150/151, you could look at the newer BN0190/191, but the bracelet on those is nowhere near as good compared to the Prime's (I know because I have one).

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## nyamoci

I think one important fact about the prime to think of is the lugs are 20mm. After a year I flipped mine. Like above this year's models bracelet is ok. But at least it's 22mm

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP

dashunde said:


> I am bewildered as to why.. by now.. there has not been a quartz version of the 007, but anyway...


Closest thing you'll get is the SBCM023, though at its size it's more like a quartz version of the SKX013.


----------



## automan69

nyamoci said:


> I think one important fact about the prime to think of is the lugs are 20mm. After a year I flipped mine. Like above this year's models bracelet is ok. But at least it's 22mm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yes, the Prime is underlugged in spacing for its 43mm dial diameter. But...a big but...this can be easily worked around. Rubber straps can be notched to run a 22mm strap width which agree is the sweet spot for this size watch face...but moreover, the Prime belongs on the factory strap which exits the lugs at 22mm and not 20mm. The designers of the factory stainless strap and the watch itself understood this aesthetic. Further growing the strap or band by 2mm to give the watch better balance adds a hint of further detail to the watch versus having the lugs be spaced at 22mm. Both rubber strap that comes on the Prime and the factory stainless strap this watch deserves, are wider than the lugs directly exiting the watch head measuring 22mm, not 20mm. This is why IMO this watch looks better than those who mount a 20mm aftermarket strap. My opinion of course.

A further nuance of the excellent Prime design, even though the lugs have an internal spacing of 20mm, their external spacing is the same as a 22mm lug spaced watch. This is because the lugs are unusually wide but again this feature of the design provides proper proportion to the large-ish 43mm watch face.

Agree when it comes to tool watches, for the money, this watch has few peers. Further it beats the Seiko on movement alone and I really like the design of many Seiko dive watches, but except for the quartz Tuna, no mechanical Seiko dive watches for me because I hate more demanding nature of mechanic movements if rotating watches other than for the novelty. I prefer electric start to kick starters on motorcycles as well....no crank telephone or crank start cars for me either. ;-)

Below:


----------



## dashunde

Ok, thanks all... so where can it buy the Promaster w/ a steel bracelet complete.. ie.. BN0150-61E?

Thanks!


----------



## wongthian2

You forgot that Seiko quartz like the 007 is the 7548 model. You can find it used for around $300 or so.
I just got the black Citizen diver for $162 shipped from a New York online store. Right now I have it on an orange zulu strap.
I read the oem bracelet is nice but since I have many 20mm leather straps and natos and zulus.....
Seikos have lots of modding accessories while Citizen watches just never took off as a mod watch, in general.

One owner opened up the caseback and saw how small the mvt. was and saw the plastic spacer....that turned him off buying it.
Few watches have SS spacers (Marathon does) and most watches use plastic spacers.....so not really a game breaker.

I bought the diver because it was cheap, a reputable name, possible British MoD watch and design looks great for a Citizen.








Package was great including the air tank holder...


----------



## Dr. Wong

HaymondWong said:


> Package was great including the air tank holder...


Interesting Case! Kind of waste of space for shipping, though. ;-)


----------



## wongthian2

Dr. Wong said:


> Interesting Case! Kind of waste of space for shipping, though. ;-)


Not really, as the tube is pulled up in the photo to show where the watch is positioned.


----------



## dashunde

Ok.. I'm ready to buy.
Where is the best place to grab a Promaster 0150/etc ("Prime" w/ crown @ 4'oclock) and a factory stainless bracelet? 
I'm ok piecing it together from reliable sources... ie; BN0150-28e from Amazon for $147 and stainless bracelet from elsewhere.
Or buying it complete at a decent price would be good too.


----------



## Backtocali

dashunde said:


> Ok.. I'm ready to buy.
> Where is the best place to grab a Promaster 0150/etc ("Prime" w/ crown @ 4'oclock) and a factory stainless bracelet?
> I'm ok piecing it together from reliable sources... ie; BN0150-28e from Amazon for $147 and stainless bracelet from elsewhere.
> Or buying it complete at a decent price would be good too.


I think your best bet is to buy from Amazon given the price and convenience. I just received mine on Wed, but couldn't get over the springy vertical bezel play (although bezel and second hand lined up perfectly), so ordered a replacement which arrived today. Turned out the bezel on the replacement was worse, so I decided to keep the first and send the second back. I may be OCD on this, but wonder why Citizen's tolerances doesn't even come close to that of my $40 MDV106 (which has perfect alignment/resistance and zero play). Oh well, I still love the Citizen and may pick up the ss bracelet later. Good luck!


----------



## Snaggletooth

I have two of these watches and neither has the springy bezel problem you mention.



Backtocali said:


> I think your best bet is to buy from Amazon given the price and convenience. I just received mine on Wed, but couldn't get over the springy vertical bezel play (although bezel and second hand lined up perfectly), so ordered a replacement which arrived today. Turned out the bezel on the replacement was worse, so I decided to keep the first and send the second back. I may be OCD on this, but wonder why Citizen's tolerances doesn't even come close to that of my $40 MDV106 (which has perfect alignment/resistance and zero play). Oh well, I still love the Citizen and may pick up the ss bracelet later. Good luck!


----------



## Backtocali

Here is a prior discussion on this topic. One of the posters jumped thru some hoops to find an acceptable (to him) bezel.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/defective-citizen-bn0150-10e-bezel-3981154.html#/topics/3981154


----------



## narcosynthesis

An an alternative, Citizen also do the BN0190/191 - on paper it is pretty comparable to the 150, just with a slightly more casual/upmarket design to it rather than the 'tool' styling of the 150.


----------

